# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] VERLIES : Disponible, trailer de lancement et test dans le CPC 247

## Tyler Durden

Voici l'ultime news pour vous présenter Verlies, le premier jeu de Koya Game, disponible à l'heure où vous lirez ces lignes.
 Alors, vous aimez explorer des donjons labyrinthiques pendant des heures ? Trouver plein de trésors, d'objets et d'équipements ? Prendre plein de pièges vicieux dans la tronche et mourir à 3 mètres du vendeur à cause d'un gros monstre qui vous a arraché la tête d'un seul coup ? Verlies a été pensé pour vous !
 Verlies c'est quoi ? C'est un dungeon crawler/Hack & Slash se déroulant dans des donjons remplis de coffres et autres pièges mortels générés aléatoirement, où vous affronterez des ennemis, trouverez des équipements, des parchemins renfermant de puissants sorts et rencontrerez des PNJ vous proposant des services contre des espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes.
 Et tout ça, généré aléatoirement de A à Z (puissances et coûts des sorts, puissances des ennemis, toutes les stats des équipements, emplacement des PNJ etc...) , il est impossible de lancer 2 fois la même partie !
 Face à des pièges présents pour vous tuer à chaque recoin ou coffre que vous croiserez, vous disposerez de 12 "métiers" vous permettant de façonner votre personnage comme vous l'entendez. 
 L'équilibrage a bénéficié du plus grand soin ainsi que l'économie, les choix seront cornéliens face aux différents services proposés par les PNJ (vente, achat, entretien d'usure, bénédictions, forgeage etc...)
 Le jeu est pensé comme une "base" qui sera régulièrement mis à jour avec du contenu gratuit et qui a vocation à évoluer grâce aux idées, conseils et envies des joueurs, n'hésitez pas à en discuter sur le forum CPC mis à votre disposition :
 Mieux que de longs discours voici quelques screens et le trailer de lancement :
 Voici l'ultime news pour vous présenter Verlies, le premier jeu de Koya Game, disponible à l'heure où vous lirez ces lignes.
 Alors, vous aimez explorer des donjons labyrinthiques pendant des heures ? Trouver plein de trésors, d'objets et d'équipements ? Vous prendre plein de pièges vicieux dans la tronche et mourir à 3 mètres du vendeur à cause d'un gros monstre qui vous a arraché la tête d'un seul coup ? Verlies a été pensé pour vous !
 Verlies c'est quoi ? C'est un dungeon crawler/Hack & Slash se déroulant dans des donjons remplis de coffres et autres pièges mortels générés aléatoirement, où vous affronterez des ennemis, trouverez des équipements, des parchemins renfermant de puissants sorts et rencontrerez des PNJ vous proposant des services contre des espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes.
 Et tout ça, généré aléatoirement de A à Z (puissances et coûts des sorts, puissances des ennemis, toutes les stats des équipements, emplacement des PNJ, etc.) , il est impossible de lancer 2 fois la même partie ! Face à des pièges présents pour vous tuer à chaque recoin ou coffre que vous croiserez, vous disposerez de 12 "métiers" vous permettant de façonner votre personnage comme vous l'entendez. 
 L'équilibrage a bénéficié du plus grand soin ainsi que l'économie, les choix seront cornéliens face aux différents services proposés par les PNJ (vente, achat, entretien d'usure, bénédictions, forgeage, etc.).
 Le jeu est pensé comme une "base" qui sera régulièrement mise à jour avec du contenu gratuit et qui a vocation à évoluer grâce aux idées, conseils et envies des joueurs, n'hésitez pas à en discuter sur le forum CPC mis à votre disposition.
 Mieux que de longs discours, voici quelques screens et le trailer de lancement :

 Le jeu sera testé dans le Canard PC 247 qui paraîtra le 15 janvier prochain

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## zabuza

Et justement, on avait vu ça dans une autre news il me semble. Content de voir que le projet avance. Faudrait vraiment essayer de mettre ce titre sur un autre support que le pc, sur un ipad ( ou android , ou les deux ! ) ça serait excellent, même si je ne pense pas que cela soit souhaité.
Par contre il faudrait voir pour proposer une version gratuite ( sorte de démo ) non ?
Enfin bonne suite

----------


## Ketham

Y'a des fotes d'aurtografe dan le tréleure.

----------


## MrPapillon

La DA est toujours totalement incohérente et fait mal derrière le crâne.
Bon courage quand même.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ça a l'air super cool, mais putain, ce que les animation font cheapos, ça se voit encore plus avec les sprites photo-réalistes et ça gâche un peu le jeu. Mais comme je suis pas superficiel, je le surveille du coin de la lorgnette.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Faudrait vraiment essayer de mettre ce titre sur un autre support que le pc, sur un ipad ( ou android , ou les deux ! ) ça serait excellent, même si je ne pense pas que cela soit souhaité.
> Par contre il faudrait voir pour proposer une version gratuite ( sorte de démo ) non ?


Ouep les demandes abondent en ce sens, je vais devoir m'y pencher dans l'avenir proche (démo) et moins proche (autre support).

----------


## PumpkinHead

Arrg, juste le jour des soldes, tu nous pousse à la consomation !

----------


## Flyn

Pense à faire une version non flash de ton site, parce que perso, avec la connexion un peu rachitique du boulot j'ai mis une plombe à arriver sur la page principale et chaque page est lente à s'afficher.

Ça fait pas vraiment pro.

Et le flash c'est caca de toute façon.

Sinon plutôt cool comme projet. J'avais une idée de dungeon crawler aussi mais moins hardcore que ça. (Je suis un peu une brêle dans ce genre de jeu)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Arrg, juste le jour des soldes, tu nous pousse à la consomation !


C'est mon anniversaire aussi  ::ninja:: .




> Pense à faire une version non flash de ton site, parce que perso, avec la connexion un peu rachitique du boulot j'ai mis une plombe à arriver sur la page principale et chaque page est lente à s'afficher.


Ouep, j'ai opté pour la facilité je l'admets, mais c'est difficile d'assurer le dev, le beta-test, la com, le service après vente etc... Tout seul... J'ai pas d'autre excuse... _*air de violons triste_

----------


## PumpkinHead

Et bin joyeux anniversaire alors  ::):

----------


## Cheese Fox

Tout d'abord bravo pour le boulot! 
Par contre je rejoins le fait que le projet aurait vraiment besoin d'un direction artistique. En l'état actuel ça me bloque complétement...
Ça pourrait être des graphismes moins photo-réalistes et plus dans une veine 2d old school /ambiance rétro pixel art retravaillé mais bon yen a un peu de tous les cotés en ce moment... Ou alors carrément quelque chose de complétement différent... Mais ça manque vraiment, et ça servirait à lier l'interface, les persos, etc...
Bon courage!

----------


## Flyn

Je suis assez d'accord avec Cheese Fox, ce qui pèche vachement c'est que la direction artistique qui fait pas vraiment pro. Je suis pas du genre à pester sur les graphismes mais y a un truc qui me bloque, je suis vraiment pas attiré par l'apparence du jeu, ça fait un peu proto. Après je comprends que t'es tout seul et tout. Mais autant gratos je tenterais peut-être, autant là je me vois pas sortir la carte bancaire. Pourtant je suis du genre dépensier.

Sortir une démo aiderait à ferrer le poisson c'est clair, comme ça on teste et si on accroche on dépassera le look du jeu.

Autre point, tu devrais faire une vidéo un peu plus gameplay, genre 2 minutes de déplacement, combat etc. Parce que là on voit pas du tout le flow du jeu, j'ai l'impression de voir une séance de diapos, pareil ça vend pas du tout le jeu, c'est pas Mass Effect c'est pas des tranches de 2 secondes piochées à droite à gauche qui vont donner envie.

En tout cas bon courage. C'est cool d'avoir réussi à aller au bout du truc.

----------


## Shining Shiva

Pour ton anniversaire, j'ai acheté ton jeu. Oui, ça me fait plaisir, faut aider les ptits indépendants!

----------


## R_K

Hop, et un achat. Pareil que Shiva. Ca file un petit coup de pouce.

----------


## Basique

Pareil que Cheese Fox, la direction artistique (ou plutôt l'absence de) me bloque complètement. J'aurais voulu être un de ceux qui s'en foutent comme tout Hardcorz gamerz qui se respecte mais au final ça passe pas. Pourtant j'ai joué à des trucs en ascii, mais ils étaient gratuits.
Mais j'aime beaucoup ce type de jeu, donc je verrais si il  a une démo.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas la direction artistique (d'ailleurs, sachez qu'une grosse maj graphique n'est pas exclue), j'ai une bonne nouvelle, je vais bientôt mettre à disposition les fichiers graphiques pour modder tout ça. Tout élément graphique sera remplaçable et les totales conversions possible (sans dec une totale conversion pokémon ça me ferait jouir.)

Pour ceux qui hésitent une démo devraient arriver dans la soirée.

Et pour ceux qui me soutiennent en achetant le jeu... Bah j'ai pas vraiment les mots pour exprimer mon amour pour vous, mais le coeur y est. Vraiment. (Au moins autant que Beyoncee aime JayZ.)(Hum.)

----------


## apihaweure

haaaa, que de souvenirs me reviennent  a la vue de la démo, merci  ::):

----------


## deeeg

C'est chouette, ça à l'air bien foutu et bien vintage, encouragements sincères, mais je passe. 

Ça me rappelle trop les vieux Might&Magic (ou DonjonKeeper?), comme dirait Roger : "j'ai plus l'âge de ces conneries"...

----------


## Flyn

> C'est chouette, ça à l'air bien foutu et bien vintage, encouragements sincères, mais je passe. 
> 
> Ça me rappelle trop les vieux Might&Magic (ou DonjonKeeper?), comme dirait Roger : "j'ai plus l'âge de ces conneries"...


A mon avis tu penses à Dungeon Master. Dongeon Keeper c'est pas vraiment le même style.  ::):

----------


## Baron

J'ai eu l'impression de regarder un jeu ST  ::O:

----------


## nyamanyama

"fautes dans le trailer".

Pas mieux. Ça fait vraiment pas pro non plus, je pense que ça peut bloquer d'éventuels acheteurs anglos. Sur ton site aussi, c'est pas très bien écrit (pas du tout idiomatique), ça vaudrait le coup de demander une petite relecture à quelqu'un qui écrit correctement en anglais.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Je n'ai pas trouvé la démo, mais la vidéo me laisse les impressions suivantes : 
* J'approuve la nécessité de la démo, pour que les prospects puissent essayer le jeu avant de l'acheter. Internet est très concurrentiel, avec pleins de jeux gratuits qui attirent l'œil.
* Je devine la jouabilité d'après la vidéo : pas de déplacement fluide, mais des étapes fixes en diaporama, comme il y avait sur CD-i (fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-i).
* C'est hardcore, la démo est donc d'autant plus indispensable que le public visé est très réduit.
* En dernier, mais il faut le dire, la direction artistique manque : les incrustations 2D/3D sont difficiles à réussir à cause de l'éclairage.
* Comme un célèbre jeu de nain (Dwarf Fortress : http://www.france-retrogaming.net/fo...uelike-gratuit), il y a un public, mais comme pour les jeux d'échecs, je conseille de séparer l'aspect graphique de la partie IA. Par exemple, aux échecs, il y a le protocole UCI, (pour Dwarf Fortress, je ne sais pas si cela existe). Cela te permettra d'adapter ou de faire adapter ton jeu en mode "même K3v1n trouvera cela joli, en 3D".
* Courage !

----------


## Maalak

Ben, une démo, il y en a eu une, mais elle était un peu buggée, mais je pense qu'elle ne devrait pas tarder à suivre le prochain patch imminent.  ::): 

Après, en essayant la démo, j'avais vraiment tiqué sur les déplacements, différents de ce à quoi on a l'habitude dans les Dungeon-Master-like, mais une fois l'effort d'adaptation fait, ça passe sans souci pour peu qu'on ait quand même la carte pour s'aider à s'orienter. C'est à mon sens le plus gros risque de juger sur la démo, il faut aller au-delà du premier touché de 5 minutes (mais qui sont souvent capitales, espérons que le public concerné soit plus accrocheur que la masse).

----------


## Chan

Sans la carte c'est impossible à jouer. Tu ne sais même pas dans quel sens tu te déplaces.
Sinon en mouvement ça rend mieux que sur les screens lors des combats même s'il est vrai qu'il y a un fort décalage entre les sprites dans la DA.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Spoiler Alert! 


7/10

 dans le dernier CPC, GG Tyler  :;):

----------


## Cirth

J'ai acheté ton jeu, par contre par pitié est ce que tu pourrais rajouter dans un futur patch un moyen de se déplacer au clavier de manière intuitive (flèche haut => vers l'avant, flèche droite => à droite, flèche gauche => à gauche, flèche base => vers l'arrière) parceque le déplacement tel qu'il est fait actuellement  c'est horrribleeuh et je n'arrive pas à m'y faire donc je joue 3 min et hop je suis énervé et j’arrête ^^

Merciiii !

----------


## Maalak

Le jeu a déjà été patché avec cette possibilité, mais pense néanmoins à l'activer dans les options sinon ça va marcher beaucoup moins bien.  :;): 

Et puis va de préférence sur le topic officiel dans la section jeux vidéos, parce que la sortie du jeu n'est plus vraiment une news maintenant.

----------

